# landscaping southside of Indianapolis



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

I just went to lawnsite.com and did not have much luck I'm looking for a landscaper not a grass cutter in Indianapolis i have a yard in bad shape and need help please e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Billet,

YOu have a PM

Mike Carroll


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

we try to keep the sites separate so please post in the networking forum on LawnSite - http://www.lawnsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59

Thanks


----------

